# How to remove moss



## Jdecapua23 (Feb 26, 2020)

My yard both front and back has a significant amount of moss growing under the grass or in place of. Any suggestions on how to remove? Thanks in advance


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Jdecapua23 said:


> My yard both front and back has a significant amount of moss growing under the grass or in place of. Any suggestions on how to remove? Thanks in advance


Do a soil test and check your pH - it likely is too low. Improve your drainage and if possible get more sunlight on the area.

You can use iron to get rid of it temporarily but it'll come right back if the environmental factors aren't addressed.


----------



## Jdecapua23 (Feb 26, 2020)

So if I were to use moss out, that would just be a temporary fix?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Jdecapua23 said:


> So if I were to use moss out, that would just be a temporary fix?


Without correcting why the moss is there now, yes.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Correcting the PH could take a season or more. So U would want to displace the moss with grass (seeds), while correcting the moss issues.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

As far as actually removing it, temporary or whatever, here are three methods that come to mind:

-Moss Out: I just did this the other day. The iron kills the moss. I read it's best to do it in the time of year before it forms spores (which I noticed it was just starting to) and then releases them. The idea is like with weed seeds: there will be less seeds to grow a new weed if you interrupt it before it seeds.

-Soap: I'm not sure if it's any soap, or just Dawn. But people use it and it works.

-A rake: sometimes you can just rake it up.


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

I've been sprinkling the wood ash from my grill over mossy parts of my lawn. It killed the moss pretty quickly, and it's supposed to raise your pH. This spring I see a bit of moss returning so I'm going to keep up with it.


----------



## Jdecapua23 (Feb 26, 2020)

I use lump charcoal in my kamado joe grill so in addition to moss out I will start spreading my ash lol thanks for the help guys. Backyard is bad with moss, front yard has it but not as bad


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Green said:


> As far as actually removing it, temporary or whatever, here are three methods that come to mind:
> 
> -Moss Out: I just did this the other day. The iron kills the moss. I read it's best to do it in the time of year before it forms spores (which I noticed it was just starting to) and then releases them. The idea is like with weed seeds: there will be less seeds to grow a new weed if you interrupt it before it seeds.
> 
> ...


To add to this, instead of Moss Out, you can simply spray the yard/areas with a heavy dose of FAS. Same concept, iron kills the moss. A full fix plan still needs to be developed, as mentioned, because the moss will come back if proper sunlight, drainage, pH, etc. are not improved.

This may or may not turn into a huge endeavor. I've currently put a hold on throwing money (seed, anything above basic fertilizer, post-e weed killers, etc) to my backyard because the next step is cutting down about 8-10 large hemlocks, as the shade/drainage is a dual issue. I need to improve both but short of cutting them down, there isn't a way. Hoping to do that this year but will be a lot of work. No sense throwing but so much money at the problem until that root cause is fixed.


----------



## Jdecapua23 (Feb 26, 2020)

How does one find out what the root cause is? Especially if it's drainage


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

If your soil stays moist when other areas that don't have moss are dry. Moss likes moisture and shade.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Green said:


> -Soap: I'm not sure if it's any soap, or just Dawn. But people use it and it works.


A few weeks ago I used Dawn to take care of some moss growing on my steps, and it worked wonderfully well.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@social port how much and how did you apply the dawn?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> @social port how much and how did you apply the dawn?


I didn't measure. I just put a layer of Dawn in a large cup and gently added water. I poured part of the mix directly on the moss. Then I took a towel, dipped it in the remaining solution, and brushed the areas (simply to increase coverage--I wasn't trying to scrape anything off). Then I walked away.

I check back a week or so later, and I'm surprised by how well it worked.


----------



## Jdecapua23 (Feb 26, 2020)

Which product do you prefer moss out or Scott's moss control, seems like Scott's also has added nutrient


----------



## Danno99 (Aug 9, 2018)

Jdecapua23 said:


> My yard both front and back has a significant amount of moss growing under the grass or in place of. Any suggestions on how to remove? Thanks in advance


 I'm going through this process myself at the moment. The moss appears to be a factor of lousy drainage and lack of sunlight. I've been using Moss Out and power raking it out 48 hours after use. I'm also clearing out small trees and large bushes to get more sun in the area. It's been a lot of bull work, but I don't think I have much choice. The drainage isn't so bad that I need to put in a drainage system and hopefully aerating and sunlight will be enough. When this is done, I'm going to try and overseed and keep my fingers crossed.

Good luck to you.

Dan


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Jdecapua23 said:


> I use lump charcoal in my kamado joe grill so in addition to moss out I will start spreading my ash lol thanks for the help guys. Backyard is bad with moss, front yard has it but not as bad


I use the same grill


----------

